# A Surprise from Krantz



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Pleasant Surprise from Krantz*

I saw the same ad and got my order today. Wasn't really expecting it till next week. Very fast shipping.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I got more vials in today and your order ships in full Monday! We love our beesource customers!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris,
Will your model 

HK-IPM10 screened bottom board fit on the W clips that are used on 4-way pallets?
Does your sticky board pull out the front of the screened bottom board.
Thanks


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

hmmmmm.... are those jackets still on sale? Might have some money in about 2 weeks...


----------

